# shoulder workouts



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2001)

What kind of shoulder workouts do you guys perform?  My shoulder routine is getting kind of stale and I need something new.  Here's a typical shoulder routine for me:

dumbell presses or barbell presses
side lat raises or front lat raises
Hammer Strength presses
machine lat raises

I usually do four sets of each, pyramiding from 10 reps down to 6.  I also work my traps on some shoulder days (I rotate traps between shoulder and back days).

Just wondering what some of your routines are so I can steal them.


----------



## ballast (Aug 14, 2001)

Here's my current shoulder/trap routine, which is performed after my chest workout:
1)Upright Row  3x4-6
2)Dumbell Shoulder Shrug  1 strip setx8-12 


------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 14, 2001)

2 sets of Dumbell Presses x 8 reps.
2 sets Lateral Raises x 10 reps.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Maki Riddington:*
> 2 sets of Dumbell Presses x 8 reps.
> 2 sets Lateral Raises x 10 reps.




that's it?


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 14, 2001)

Lol , ya thats it.
Not much of a shoulder guy.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2001)

do you have good delts?


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## FAngel (Aug 15, 2001)

At the moment my shoulder routine is exactly the same as Maki's.

Remember that delts also get stimulated via dips, bench and certain other excercises to a degree.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2001)

Ballast, is that all you do?  Looks like just a trap workout to me.  How do you isolate your delts?

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by I Are Baboon on 08-15-2001 at 06:09 AM]</font>


----------



## Charger (Aug 15, 2001)

I've decided to only do shrugs and lateral raises. I've started a 5 day rotation so I need to take it easy on the shoulders.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## ballast (Aug 15, 2001)

Baboon-Yeah, it basically is a trap-emphasis workout.The upright rows hit my delts pretty good(as long as I keep the bar close, almost dragging it up my body).And since the shoulders are worked in almost all chest and back exercises, I don't see the need to incorporate too many direct shoulder exercises.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## superman76 (Aug 15, 2001)

I am currently following a POF structure on shoulder workouts.



DB Presses
Behind the Back Lateral Cable Raises
Seated DB Laterals

I keep the reps in the 6-10 range. If you can do more than 10, go heavier. 

If you're wondering about traps, I hit those with DL's on back day.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 15, 2001)

I'll try to post a pic of them tonight Prince.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## FAngel (Aug 15, 2001)

> *Originally posted by superman76:*
> 
> If you're wondering about traps, I hit those with DL's on back day.



True, they do get stimulation in deads, but they are supposed to act as stabilzers during the movemnt.  For a full ROM use shrugs, add 1-2 sets


----------



## shooter (Aug 15, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Prince:*
> do you have good delts?



Prince, I saw his the picture from Wbb. He's got good Delts and AWESOME traps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
If you can't run with the big dogs...don't get off the porch.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 16, 2001)

2 sets of DB shoulder presses, at the moment.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Jason Da Bodiful (Aug 16, 2001)

Off the topic a little.

Are upright rows focusing on Back/Traps or Shoulders/Traps? I need to know that in order to adjust this exercise to the appropriate bodypart to combine. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I've seen photos of ppl having really impressive, round, firm looking delts. What kind of exercises are normally done to achieve that kinda result?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Jason Da Bodiful:*
> Off the topic a little.
> 
> Are upright rows focusing on Back/Traps or Shoulders/Traps? I need to know that in order to adjust this exercise to the appropriate bodypart to combine. Thanks
> ...



<FONT COLOR="Blue">Go with a combo of exercises that'll work the front, side and back delts, genetics also plays a role in how they're gonna look. </FONT c>

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## bharminder (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm confused here. I always thought that the upright row was basically a bent over row upright, on a machine of course..that would work the back though...so what kind of upright row are you guys talking about?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm talking about a standing Upright Row, for the shoulders. Bent over would be for the back. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 16, 2001)

I changed my mind.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## bharminder (Aug 17, 2001)

how do you do a standing upright row?


----------



## new1shmoo (Aug 17, 2001)

> *Originally posted by bharminder:*
> how do you do a standing upright row?


 www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/BBUprightRow.html


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Maki Riddington:*
> I changed my mind.



about what?




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 17, 2001)

Posting a shoulder pic.
(I was feeling fat that day)

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Herc (Aug 21, 2001)

I find that Hand Stand push ups are a great way to shock shoulders into new growth.  Just add them to the beginning of your shoulder day to pre-exhaust everything.


----------

